# Bearing play on Rohloff



## AlasdairMc (Jun 27, 2008)

I've got a 3yr old Rohloff Speedhub on my Jones. It has had at most 10,000 miles on it, but I'm getting a lot of play on the drive side. Oil changes have been as per manufacturer recommendation, 25ml per 5000km.

Have others experienced similar, and despite me being the second owner are Rohloff likely to offer warranty on it?

Thanks.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I think your question would be better addressed only with Rohloff.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Rohloff warranty is for original owner, as most bike stuff.......

For repair , check with cycle monkey


----------



## AlasdairMc (Jun 27, 2008)

I was looking for some real world experience because Rohloff will give a stock “our hubs are for life” answer. Have other people on here experienced bearing play within the hub?


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I have 3 hubs , my oldest is 15 year old , all bought new.

No i never had any play in the bearings


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

This is covered in a fair bit of detail here: Rohloff hub bearings « Singletrack Forum. It seems that some hubs do it regularly and others hardly at all.

Tim


----------



## AlasdairMc (Jun 27, 2008)

To give a quick update, I sent the hub to Rohloff paying £131 for the repair. This included a new cog (I now know they don’t support 13T on the splined carrier above a 20” wheel), oil change, and hub and driver bearing replacement. Hopefully this will be me for life, but even if I get a couple of years out of it that’s still cheaper than a derailleur setup.


----------

